# relationship between Adeptus Custodes and Adeptus Astartes?



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

from http://warhammer40k.wikia.com



> The similarities in form between the Adeptus Astartes and the Adeptus Custodes indicate the two groups may be related, although it has never been confirmed that members of the Adeptus Custodes undergo the rigorous genetic change in the same way as the members of the Adeptus Astartes. It was implied in False Gods that the creation of a Custode was a long and arduous process, utterly different from the creation process of a regular Astartes and much costlier, thus their relatively small numbers.
> 
> The martial capabilities of the Adeptus Custodes remain largely unknown. What is known is that they possess skill beyond even a 'normal' member of the Adeptus Astartes. *It has been said that the Adeptus Custodes are to a Space Marine what a Space Marine is to a member of the Imperial Guard.* They are similar to the Grey Knights, the militant arm of the Ordo Malleus...in that both are elite, secret organisations with close ties to the Emperor [but] Custodes...have neither a Primarch nor geneseed, *they are also far stronger, quicker and more impressive than any [regular] Space Marine or Grey Knight. *They stand a full head taller than a Space Marine and it's said that they were almost the same size as a Primarch. In fact *it was said that Constantine Valdor, Chief Custodian to the Emperor during the Horus Hersey, was the same size as the traitor Primarch Alpharius of the Alpha Legion.*


man, if any of this is reliable I think the Imperium should start churning out these guys instead of space marines , the article makes it sound like primarch > custodes > > > > > > > > standard space marine


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Problem is that only the Emperor knows how to create them, and he isn't going very far to make more of them. Custodes take more time to train, need the absolute best gear, and would be produced in such small amounts that it would be more efficient to simply use an army of normal people or a company of marines.

They aren't able to produce more of them, and they would not be able to do all that much even if more could be made.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

so they're not cost-efficient except in very, very small numbers serving as elite retinue or bodyguard? 

still, until I read about them, I never knew there was something in between the primarchs and the space marines in terms of awesomeness


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, I never read anything concrete about them, but I always figured that the Emperor's personal guard would have to be pretty badass. I never knew they were bigger than space marines, I just thought they were marines with much, much better training and gear. Thanks for the link though.


----------



## khornateemperor (Aug 31, 2009)

Read Tales of Heresy, one of the Horus Heresy novels. Its full of short stories and one of them has a main char which is a Custodes


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

apparently a theory is that the custodes are to the emperor as the astartes are to a primarch, I like this idea as it would explain why a standard custodes is superior to a standard astartes...the custodes would be in effect the emperor's legion, pretty cool if you ask me


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

There are also Custodes dreadnoughts and there is a picture of them riding on jetbikes. They also seem to have there own landraiders and rhinos if the artwork in the collected visions is to be believed.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Talos said:


> There are also Custodes dreadnoughts and there is a picture of them riding on jetbikes. They also seem to have there own landraiders and rhinos if the artwork in the collected visions is to be believed.


Hell, why not to ? They rightly should be hallowed such gear, as an elite among an elite.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I personally think it's something like 

emperor >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>primarch>>>>>>>>custodes>space marine


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

the funny thing is that they could rebel against the Terra's council, cuz they swear their loyalties only to the emperor, not to the imperium... and also, they are really close, if they wanted to make a cue, thay would, most probably suceed


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Samir_Duran said:


> the funny thing is that they could rebel against the Terra's council, cuz they swear their loyalties only to the emperor, not to the imperium... and also, they are really close, if they wanted to make a cue, thay would, most probably suceed


Yep, but they were bred to follow orders, not lead. Even their own leaders would be left wanting should they replace the Council of Terra. I see 'em more as a KGB like force reminding the highest of the highest that retribution isn't far.


----------

